# A frame coop



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

No chickens yet but I built a small a frame coop and have a couple questions. It's all open on the bottom and have a ladder leading up to a small section where I figured the nest would be. Now I'm wondering where do they sleep? Underneath the nesting area is covered from rain and all but it's just grass underneath. I also mounted a small cross pole that they can stand on and do whatever they do. The back top portion of the coop is a door on hinges to get eggs. Should I build something underneath the nesting area for them to sleep or leave it as is. So far other than the chicken wore and 2- 2x4x16's everything is wood that I had in garage or at work so it's not the prettiest but it was super cheap.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would suggest enclosing a space for them to sleep in. It needs to close securely. A predator will lift your "coop" right up or tear right thru the chicken wire at night. I know it's called chicken wire but its not good against predators its basically only to keep the chickens in. What you built is basically a run for them that would be fine for during the day. Also inside the enclosed space I would have a roost pole and enough room to have a nesting box for laying eggs. The chickens will not sleep in the nesting box ( well maybe they will but normally chickens only use them to lay) so they will need either a roost pole or floor space.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Well my back yard is fenced in so really the only thing that gets in here are squirrels and birds. I'll see about maybe closing the bottom off.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

a fox or similar will dig under a fence or even climb over to get to your chickens. apyl is right they need a secure place to sleep.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You will be surprised what comes in your yard at night, set up a cheap game camera if you can. Especially when it starts to smell like a chicken coop, the critters will start visiting regularly.


----------

